# HDR TRUCK



## leeroix (Jun 26, 2014)

Too much? Not enough? Just right? 
Just want some opinions. 5 shot bracket taken at the Paddock at Sears Point Raceway.


Tundra by keips66, on Flickr


Tundra by keips66, on Flickr
3m Wrapped Charcoal metallic 13 Tundra


----------



## BGeise (Jun 26, 2014)

Very clean I like it. Did you keep the sign on purpos?


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd say that's just right. Nice job.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 26, 2014)

Agree, just right. Nicely done.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 26, 2014)

Now that is a Nice HDR.Great Job.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 26, 2014)

BGeise said:


> Very clean I like it. Did you keep the sign on purpos?



I agree.  The sign has to go.  Otherwise very nice.


----------



## leeroix (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok. Ill remove it.


----------



## D7K (Jun 27, 2014)

Usually not a fan of HDR as it's overdone, but this, as has been said, has landed in the sweet spot, congrats..


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 27, 2014)

Man! that was a good one for an HDR! Nicely done...


----------



## annamaria (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## pgriz (Jun 27, 2014)

Actually, if you didn't say you used HDR, I'd have said that you did a really good lighting job.  What I find a little disturbing (visually-speaking, of course) are the blurred power outlets that are hanging above the truck.  Was it really blowing hard in this space?


----------



## cmcz450 (Jun 27, 2014)

looks excellent. The first picture reminds me of concept cars at a show.


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 27, 2014)

Real nice leeroix.... I'd say just right for the truck.


----------



## agp (Jun 28, 2014)

They are barely HDR, which is the best type of HDR.


----------



## paulvgmip (Jun 29, 2014)

HDR done right!


----------



## xFireSoul (Jun 29, 2014)

Perfect.


----------



## hombredelmar (Jun 29, 2014)

What program did u use ?


----------



## Sarmad (Jun 30, 2014)

That's too good. Not much, Not less, just hit the sweet spot.


----------



## fokker (Jul 2, 2014)

A rare HDR with actual blacks in it.


----------



## mrshadow (Jul 8, 2014)

You've made a very nice looking HDR photo. I really like the final result.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice truck but I'd prefer to see more light in the pictures. It could just be this laptop but so much of the truck is dark and has no detail.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 10, 2014)

dennybeall said:


> Nice truck but I'd prefer to see more light in the pictures. It could just be this laptop but so much of the truck is dark and has no detail.



It's your laptop.  There's lots of detail - almost TOO much detail.  But you need a proper, calibrated monitor to really see it.


----------

